# My USB disk formatted with the ext4 fs is not able to stay connected stably inside a Windows 10/11 virtualized with bhyve



## ziomario (Dec 15, 2021)

Hello to everyone.

I've attached to my "Renesas uPD720201 USB 3.0 Host Controller" 3 disks. Two of them are formatted with NTFS and one with the EXT4 fs. For some unknown reason the EXT4 disk is not able to be attached  / passed thru stably inside a Windows 10/11 VM,but the NTFS disks are. It means that the disk connects and disconnects in a forever loop cycle. I've recorded two videos that show what happens. I've attached / passed thru these disks also to my Ubuntu 21.10 vm and there they are connected stably. So,I don't think that it is a hardware issue,because if it were,even on Linux one of the disks would have disconnected and reconnected after a couple of seconds. Right ? I don't know which problem there could be. Maybe a bug in bhyve ? Please give a look at the attached videos below :





__





						USB - Google Drive
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 19, 2021)

sysutils/fusefs-ext2, yes?

Packages from latest or quarterly? 

Which version of FreeBSD, exactly?

Does /var/log/messages tell anything?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 19, 2021)

Maybe powermanagement / power saving feature ?


----------



## ziomario (Dec 19, 2021)

I've removed the two NTFS disks from the Renesas controller and now I'm keeping attached only the ext4 disk and it is stable. If I want to attach another additional NTFS disk,the NTFS disk will be stable,but the ext4 disk will not. Any technical reason for this odd behavior ?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 19, 2021)

Hint: the few questions above …


----------

